

The Richest 1% own 75% of USA's Wealth. Join the Protest. - mdariani
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/wall-street-protest-continues-for-third-day/2011/09/19/gIQAKqbffK_gallery.html#photo=12

======
rblackwater
We already have people complaining that they "only" make $400,000. It's not
like a protest is going to clue them in to the fact that they have far too
much money while others have nothing; they already know and do not care.

